# Zombies - City Council Makes official statement



## Miss Panda (Jun 10, 2011)

Shamefully a council in Britain (Leicester City Council) has admitted that it is totally unprepared for a zombie attack. This came about through a 'freedom of information' request from a member of the public. They had asked what provisions the council had in place for dealing with zombies. Under the Freedom of Information Act the council is obliged to respond to such a request.
Although, zombieist Ed Thurlow  said 





			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> he felt a zombie invasion in Leicester was highly unlikely.
> He did not however provide any evidence to back up his claim.
> 
> 
> ...



Full story and letter plus pictures of zombies (in case you need to identify one) can be found on the BBC News page here
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-leicestershire-13713798

..


----------



## Paarish (Jun 10, 2011)

such shame! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 again this government falls short to standards that should be met all over the country. I blame the Conservatives!


----------



## Zorua (Jun 10, 2011)

Why is this here? Shouldn't it be in the EOF?


----------



## Raika (Jun 10, 2011)

This "concerned citizen" watches too much Highschool of the Dead. Either that or he plays too many zombie video games.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 10, 2011)

I think 'em zombies gonna attack any moment know! *drinks bear* YEAH!!!


----------



## Ikki (Jun 10, 2011)

Lol
Troll letter got serious reply.


----------



## Rydian (Jun 10, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> Lol
> Troll letter got serious reply.


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7liYfhRgXGk[/youtube]


----------



## Hop2089 (Jun 10, 2011)

That response is older than Jesus.


----------



## Rydian (Jun 10, 2011)

Go to your room.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 10, 2011)

LOL, zombies....


----------

